# Might not be able to ride.



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

Well. Ive done it. After my fall last winter, i was advised not to ride because of the permanent damage i could do to my hip. I graciously ignored that suggestion.

Well, i fell of last night and landed on my hip. It hurts BAD. So back to the hospital i go. If they tell me i cant ride anymore, i'll listen this time. Wish me luck!


----------



## MySerenity (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm sorry about your fall! Hopefully it is just a bad bruise and you'll be back in the saddle soon.

Good luck!


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

well keep riding, just stop falling off, you can hurt yourself doing that .


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Sounds like you to learn the "tuck 'n roll" 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

The results are in. Can't ride for 3 months 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Now listen to the Dr. this time around! And you'll heal up and can ride without getting into physical trouble

Hugs.


----------



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks! I don't know how I'm going to survive the next 3 months!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Take each day at a time! I've gone 4 months without riding so far.. it's tough!


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

Time to learn some ground work!


----------



## JoesMom (Jun 19, 2012)

Oh dear, so sorry you got hurt again. Hope you can heal quickly and without any complications. Think of the long term benefits of following Doctors orders. That may help you to get through not riding.


----------



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

Ive actually decided to sell my horse. I was debatin about it before, and this just helped finalize my decision. He's just too much for me to handle.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

